# Diablo 3: Release ohne PvP-System - Veröffentlichungsdatum des Blizzard-Spiels in greifbarer Nähe



## FrankMoers (10. März 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Diablo 3: Release ohne PvP-System - Veröffentlichungsdatum des Blizzard-Spiels in greifbarer Nähe * gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Diablo 3: Release ohne PvP-System - Veröffentlichungsdatum des Blizzard-Spiels in greifbarer Nähe


----------



## Nihiletex (10. März 2012)

Find ich gut. Zum einen war das PvP System in Teil 2 schon eher überflüssig, zum anderen verhindert das die ganzen "meine Klasse ist zu schwach" Whinethreads zum Start des Spieles.


----------



## Cityboy (10. März 2012)

Da bin ich mal gespannt. Nebenbei liebe Blizzards - seit dem gestrigen Betapatch habt ihr da extreme Lags auf dem Server. Und das ist voll uncool das ihr meine Magierin ausgezogen habt


----------



## E-K0 (10. März 2012)

Kein PVP zum Rel.. hm kein Problem für mich 
Das kann doch nur heißen das sie es endlich Releasen wollen.

Wenn die sonst noch angefangen hätten am PVP zu basteln würde es im schlimmsten Falle 2013 raus kommen xD


----------



## Anarchox666 (10. März 2012)

PVP hätte ich eh nicht gespielt. Gebt das Ding endlich her 
....achja, wer nach der Beta behauptet, das Spiel sei nicht düster, der hat wohl ein anderes Diablo 3 gespielt, als ich...


----------



## Tut_Ench (10. März 2012)

Find ich auch vollkommen in Ordnung.

Selbst die PvP-Fanatiker werden sowieso die ersten Wochen bloß PvE spielen und hochleveln, bevor sie in die Arena gehen oder sich kloppen wollen, von daher können sie das erstmal weglassen und dann nachpatchen.

Hauptsache die rücken das Spiel langsam mal raus....oder geben mir wenigstens nen Betazugang


----------



## mishL (10. März 2012)

Das ist für mich absolut kein Problem...

Ich warte gerne 2-3 Wochen auf diesen Patch. Alle nörgelnden Nerds sollen mir doch mal glaubwürdig vertickern dass sie anfangs NICHT pve zocken werden !!!


----------



## Krampfkeks (10. März 2012)

Was zum Geier haben die eigentlich 6 Jahre lang gemacht?


----------



## Wamboland (10. März 2012)

Die Arenen sahen halt auch sehr crappy aus - wenn es denn am Ende besser wird und nicht als extra DLC angeboten wird (wers glaubt^^), dann soll es mir egal sein


----------



## Emke (10. März 2012)

Solang der Coop Modus bleibt bin ich zufrieden


----------



## Keks-der-Maechtige (10. März 2012)

Sehr gut Blizzard!!! 
Kein Mensch brauch Arena beim Release. Sollen die Leute doch erstmal ihre Klasse(n) kennen lernen und sich mit den vielen Möglichkeiten beim Skillen beschäftigen, bevor sie in die Arena rennen und rumheulen das alles Imba ist und ihnen das Spiel zu schwer ist.


----------



## Keks-der-Maechtige (10. März 2012)

aso und: Need Release!!!


----------



## angelan (10. März 2012)

Und so langsam müssen die das Spiel wohl rausbringen, damit es nicht zu teuer wird (noch teuerer wird).
Ich werde immer skeptischer. Blind kaufen werde ich es nicht.


----------



## Mothman (10. März 2012)

angelan schrieb:


> Blind kaufen werde ich es nicht.


Ich schon. Muss ich ehrlich zugeben. Auch wenn ich mich über die Release-Politik ärgere. Aber wenn es erstmal raus ist, kann ich mir ein Kauf eh nicht verkneifen. Dazu bin ich viel zu neugierig.


----------



## angelan (10. März 2012)

Genau deshalb verkaufen sich diese gehypten Spiele auch wie geschnitten Brot. Man muss nur den Namen haben, dann ist der Erfolg garantiert.


----------



## Mothman (10. März 2012)

angelan schrieb:


> Genau deshalb verkaufen sich diese gehypten Spiele auch wie geschnitten Brot. Man muss nur den Namen haben, dann ist der Erfolg garantiert.


Den Namen haben sie ja nicht umsonst. Der Vorgänger war - falls du ihn gespielt hast - großartig.


----------



## E-K0 (10. März 2012)

angelan schrieb:


> Genau deshalb verkaufen sich diese gehypten Spiele auch wie geschnitten Brot. Man muss nur den Namen haben, dann ist der Erfolg garantiert.


 


Mothman schrieb:


> Den Namen haben sie ja nicht umsonst. Der Vorgänger war - falls du ihn gespielt hast - großartig.


 
da gebe ich dir recht.

Werde mir D3 zulegen
Die Beta hat mir ganz gut gefallen


----------



## DeadBody666 (10. März 2012)

angelan schrieb:


> Und so langsam müssen die das Spiel wohl rausbringen, damit es nicht zu teuer wird (noch teuerer wird).
> Ich werde immer skeptischer. Blind kaufen werde ich es nicht.


 
Hab es mir schon vor ewichkeiten bei Amazon für 39€ vorbestellt!


----------



## Moleny (10. März 2012)

Das PVP in Diablo fand ich eh nie wirklich interessant.


----------



## Goldmann (10. März 2012)

Was lange währt, wird endlich gut. ...nur trifft dieses wohl am wenigsten auf den April scherz "ach ich wäre sogerne ein Diablo 3 Spie"l zu. Na ja, theoretisch könnten sie ihre Shareware ja nun veroeffendlichen da ja die wirklich guten Games bereits alle Ihren Release hatten. der ein oder andere PCgames Leser kauft es bestimmt mit dem glauben etwas für sein Gold bekommen zu haben.


----------



## TheChicky (10. März 2012)

Goldmann schrieb:


> Was lange währt, wird endlich gut. ...nur trifft dieses wohl am wenigsten auf den April scherz "ach ich wäre sogerne ein Diablo 3 Spie"l zu. Na ja, theoretisch könnten sie ihre Shareware ja nun veroeffendlichen da ja die wirklich guten Games bereits alle Ihren Release hatten. der ein oder andere PCgames Leser kauft es bestimmt mit dem glauben etwas für sein Gold bekommen zu haben.


 
Ich glaube du lebst ein wenig in einer Parallelwelt...


----------



## Goldmann (10. März 2012)

TheChicky schrieb:


> Ich glaube du lebst ein wenig in einer Parallelwelt...


 


JA,... du darfst es dir kaufen.


----------



## trinity_reloaded (10. März 2012)

Goldmann schrieb:


> JA,... du darfst es dir kaufen.


 
ja....du darfst eines der highlights dieses jahres verpassen


----------



## WuceBrillis (10. März 2012)

WAYNE PVP hauptsache es kommt endlich... !


----------



## TheChicky (10. März 2012)

trinity_reloaded schrieb:


> ja....du darfst eines der highlights dieses jahres verpassen


 
Wetten, dass er es auch kauft? Die größten Whiner und Flamer sind meistens die ersten, die vorm Laden stehen und es haben wollen


----------



## HMCpretender (10. März 2012)

Immer wenn ich denke, dass Diablo 3 wohl kaum noch schlechter werden könnte, kommt Blizzard und belehrt mich eines besseren. Nicht, das PvP dringend nötig oder auch nur sinnvoll wäre für ein Hack & Slay aber was ist denn überhaupt noch drinnen?


----------



## joshxut (10. März 2012)

Die Beta spielt sich gut, doppelter Monsterschaden ist auch kein Abbruch.
Auffällig ist trotzdem, dass "kurzerhand" viele Features gekürzt werden. Mag ein Zeichen für Fehlmanagement sein oder der Vorbote der "großen Jagd" oder was auch immer.

Trotzdem ist es das was ich als großer Diablo Fan wollte, ein Monstermetzelspiel, nett anzusehn und akut suchtgefährdend.
PvP voerst streichen für einen schnelleren Release ? klar gerne, wo unterschreibe ich ...


----------



## john1231 (10. März 2012)

kann man das im LAN mit nur einer Version zocken? (wichtigster Kaufgrund für mich)


----------



## trinity_reloaded (10. März 2012)

HMCpretender schrieb:


> Immer wenn ich denke, dass Diablo 3 wohl kaum noch schlechter werden könnte, kommt Blizzard und belehrt mich eines besseren. Nicht, das PvP dringend nötig oder auch nur sinnvoll wäre für ein Hack & Slay aber was ist denn überhaupt noch drinnen?


 
du widersprichst dir selber. tust so, als würde es schlecht werden, sagst aber auch, das die entfernten sachen eh nicht sinnvoll waren. nunja. troll?



john1231 schrieb:


> kann man das im LAN mit nur einer Version zocken? (wichtigster Kaufgrund für mich)


soll das jetzt ein scherz sein? auch troll? oder meinst du die frage witrklich ernst? falls ja: nicht kaufen!


----------



## moloch519 (10. März 2012)

Another one bites the dust..... Nächste ankündigung: nur der erste akt wird beim release enthalten sein
und die anderen werden per add on im jahresrythmus nachgeliefert. Wen wurde es überraschen?


----------



## Phone83 (10. März 2012)

john1231 schrieb:


> kann man das im LAN mit nur einer Version zocken? (wichtigster Kaufgrund für mich)



man könnte denken das du einen witz machst ^^
es wird nicht einmal einen lan modus geben..und ds is kein witz


----------



## Mad9000 (10. März 2012)

john1231 schrieb:


> kann man das im LAN mit nur einer Version zocken? (wichtigster Kaufgrund für mich)


 
Wie kommst du da bitte drauf, das du das mit einer Version über Lan spielen könntest?


----------



## coolmodi1 (10. März 2012)

Phone83 schrieb:


> man könnte denken das du einen witz machst ^^
> es wird nicht einmal einen lan modus geben..und ds is kein witz


 
Und deshalb wird es nicht gekauft.


----------



## Bloodwolf123 (10. März 2012)

Nachdem ich nun endlich auch einen beta key bekommen haben, kann ich sagen: Das Game ist total Langweilig oO. Ich klick nur dumm auf die Gegner und red ab und zu mit Leuten... Also ich dachte hinter dem Hype steckt etwas, aber das ist echt überhaupt nicht meine Art von Spiel.


----------



## moloch519 (10. März 2012)

john1231 schrieb:


> kann man das im LAN mit nur einer Version zocken? (wichtigster Kaufgrund für mich)


 
Ich glaube, dass war eine der ersten Ankündigungen, dass es keinen wlan modus gibt (sprich es hat schon echt gut angefangen xd)


----------



## ElKodo (10. März 2012)

Phone83 schrieb:


> man könnte denken das du einen witz machst ^^
> es wird nicht einmal einen lan modus geben..und ds is kein witz


 
wasch laberscht du?

gibts da ne offizielle quellenangabe zu?
wenn das so wird, wie bei sc2, dann wird es einen offlinemodus geben... einmalige onlineanmeldung, danach im offlinemodus spielbar, wie sc.

sowas fände ich ganz einleuchtend.


----------



## moloch519 (10. März 2012)

ElKodo schrieb:


> wasch laberscht du?
> 
> gibts da ne offizielle quellenangabe zu?
> wenn das so wird, wie bei sc2, dann wird es einen offlinemodus geben... einmalige onlineanmeldung, danach im offlinemodus spielbar, wie sc.
> ...


 
PC GAMES HARDWARE | News | Diablo 3 wie Starcraft 2 ohne LAN-Modus


----------



## Phone83 (10. März 2012)

ElKodo schrieb:


> wasch laberscht du?
> 
> gibts da ne offizielle quellenangabe zu?
> wenn das so wird, wie bei sc2, dann wird es einen offlinemodus geben... einmalige onlineanmeldung, danach im offlinemodus spielbar, wie sc.
> ...


 was laberst du junge? welcher von der new kidz truppe bist du? is nu ma so ich hab es mir nicht ausgedacht. bei release keinen lan modus und da man perma onlinezwang hat lohnt sich auch kein lan da man es auch gleich übes netz zocken kann


----------



## joshxut (10. März 2012)

ElKodo schrieb:


> wasch laberscht du?
> 
> gibts da ne offizielle quellenangabe zu?
> wenn das so wird, wie bei sc2, dann wird es einen offlinemodus geben... einmalige onlineanmeldung, danach im offlinemodus spielbar, wie sc.
> ...


 
Wo hat man dich denn ausgegraben ?


----------



## ElKodo (10. März 2012)

Phone83 schrieb:


> was laberst du junge? welcher von der new kidz truppe bist du? is nu ma so ich hab es mir nicht ausgedacht. bei release keinen lan modus und da man perma onlinezwang hat lohnt sich auch kein lan da man es auch gleich übes netz zocken kann


 
was meinst du, warum ich nach ner offiziellen stellungnahme zu dem thema gebeten habe?

vlt. weil ich noch nichts darüber gelesen habe?! ich hab nur meine theorie dazu geschrieben, nie gesagt dass es so kommt, also pack dir dein new kidz vergleich in deinen allerwertesten, du unterbelichteter stumpf.

lern erstmal zwischen den zeilen zu lesen bevor du dich ins internet traust.


----------



## Tarnsocke (10. März 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Ich schon. Muss ich ehrlich zugeben. Auch wenn ich mich über die Release-Politik ärgere. Aber wenn es erstmal raus ist, kann ich mir ein Kauf eh nicht verkneifen. Dazu bin ich viel zu neugierig.


 
Dito. Hab Diablo 2 eig. immer nur im LAN gezockt, aber irgendwie wars so süchtig machend, dass ich mir Teil 3 wohl auch mal antuen werde  (hab nie einen SP-Char über 50 gehauen)

Btw. PvP ... who cares


----------



## Phone83 (10. März 2012)

ElKodo schrieb:


> was meinst du, warum ich nach ner offiziellen stellungnahme zu dem thema gebeten habe?
> 
> vlt. weil ich noch nichts darüber gelesen habe?! ich hab nur meine theorie dazu geschrieben, nie gesagt dass es so kommt, also pack dir dein new kidz vergleich in deinen allerwertesten, du unterbelichteter stumpf.
> 
> lern erstmal zwischen den zeilen zu lesen bevor du dich ins internet traust.



aso jetzt bin ich schuld das du google nicht nutzen kannst... keine 5 sek und du hättest es selber rausfinden können glaube du solltest das inet mal nutzen lernen besonders wenn du ja solche sachen nicht weißt obwohl du ja scheibar dran interesse hast oder glaubst es zu haben

der vergleich zu new kidz bezog sich auf den ersten satz der einfach passte..musste halt mit leben wenn du direkt so anfängst


----------



## cryer (10. März 2012)

Hmm, wäre echt an der Zeit, dass Blizzard D3 mal rausbringt.
Nicht, dass ich es kaufen würde (ich fand schon D2 langweilig vom Spielprinzip her, bin kein Hack'n Slay Fan), aber das Aufbauschen der Erwartung an das Spiel wird langsam echt übertrieben.
Am Ende wird es für Fans sicherlich der erhoffte Diablo-Teil in 3D sein, Leute wie ich, die damit nix anfangen können, werden es nicht kaufen oder davon auch nicht zu Fans gemacht werden.
Wenn man also vorerst auf PvP verzichtet und das Game endlich das Licht der Welt erblickt: kein Verlust und für die wartenden Fans ein Gewinn


----------



## daywalker4536 (11. März 2012)

Ist doch gut das sie PVP rausnehmen. Verzögert nur die Vertigstellung und den Release. Und ich persöhnlich find den PVP Modus nicht wirklich wichtig.

Gute Entscheidung von Blizzard.


----------



## IlllIIlllI (11. März 2012)

würds nich so tot gehyped werden und von "good old blizzard" kommen würd glaub ich jeder denken es wär nen free to play browsergame


----------



## TheChicky (11. März 2012)

IlllIIlllI schrieb:


> würds nich so tot gehyped werden und von "good old blizzard" kommen würd glaub ich jeder denken es wär nen free to play browsergame


 
Tja von nichts kommt aber kein Hype... frag die Betatester


----------



## Sleipnir4 (11. März 2012)

TheChicky schrieb:


> Tja von nichts kommt aber kein Hype... frag die Betatester


 
Natürlich, das Gehype kommt von den Betatestern und nicht etwa von den beiden kaum bekannten Vorgängern.

Wegen des PVP-Systems:
Es ist ja nicht so, dass Blizzard nicht genug Zeit gehabt hätte, das ordentlich einzubauen.
Mir kommt das Ganze recht chaotisch vor.


----------



## stockduck (11. März 2012)

Wie ich das ganze schon bei D2 miterleben durfte... mimimi blizzard usw.


----------



## TheChicky (11. März 2012)

Sleipnir4 schrieb:


> Natürlich, das Gehype kommt von den Betatestern und nicht etwa von den beiden kaum bekannten Vorgängern.
> .


 
Seit wann machen über 10 Jahre alte Spiele einen Hype?


----------



## LordDelany (11. März 2012)

TheChicky schrieb:


> Seit wann machen über 10 Jahre alte Spiele einen Hype?


 
Seit die über 10 Jahre alten Spiele Diablo heißen 

Bezüglich Multiplayer: Mich persönlich stört die Verzögerung wenig, solange er nachgeliefert wird.
                                 Es könnte sich sogar als positiv erweisen, wenn der Multiplayermodus genau dann nachgeliefert wird, wenn die 
                                 restlichen Inhalte voll ausgelotet worden sind. Mir persönlich wird das dann auf jeden Fall nochmal einen Schub an
                                 Spielspaß verschaffen. 
                                 Bis ich das Spiel durchgespielt habe, ist mir der Multiplayermodus aber egal.


----------



## cell81469 (11. März 2012)

Auf die Gefahr hin Fanboy mäßig rüberzukommen: Normalerweise denkt Blizzard sich schon was bei solchen sachen. Ich denke auch u. U. inzwischen Activision anfängt druch zu machen das das game so langsam auf den Markt soll. 

Aber hat doch auch was gutes sollen die Leute erstmal im PvE mit ihrem Char klarkommen und dann in den PvP modus hüpfen.


----------



## Vlogan (11. März 2012)

looool du meinst Activision macht Blizzard druck  ???Blizzard hat Activision aufgekauft vor ein paar Jahren......die drücken da garnix......


----------



## Dentagad (11. März 2012)

Und wen juckt das nun? Diablo und PvP ist eh müll. Das war in D1 müll und war auch in D2 müll.

Auf billige Battlegrounds ala. World of Warcraft mit CTF,Deathmatch und Co kann ich getrost darauf verzichten. Da warte ich lieber auf GW2 und Tera und hoffe auf ordentliches Rollenspiel-PvP. Für alles andere gibt es BF,CoD,CS und Co.

Diablo war doch schon immer ein "sammelsucht Prinzip" Spiel das man im Koop zockt (Ne, damit meine ich nicht Lan... Diablo macht erst Fun wenn man Items handeln kann wie in guten alten Closed B-net Zeiten)
Jetzt mit einem Auktions Haus wird das natürlich noch interessanter weil das Handeln dann einfach besser geht.

Von Diablo erwarte ich mir allgemein eher eine Epische Story mit massig guten Videosequenzen. Das hat Diablo schon immer ausgemacht und wer was anderes behaubtet hat schlicht und ergreifend keine ahnung von der materie. Da brauch man sich also nicht über das "fehlende" PvP Systems aufregen weil D2 ebenso keines hatte das erwähnenswert war.


----------



## drexen (11. März 2012)

PvP kommt dann mit einem überteuerten DLC/AddOn


----------



## BiJay (11. März 2012)

Dentagad schrieb:


> Von Diablo erwarte ich mir allgemein eher eine Epische Story mit massig guten Videosequenzen. Das hat Diablo schon immer ausgemacht und wer was anderes behaubtet hat schlicht und ergreifend keine ahnung von der materie.


 Ja, natürlich. Die epische Story und die Videosequenzen sind der Grund dafür, dass noch heute etliche Diablo 2 spielen. Ist ja nicht so, dass die Questtexte und Videos beim zweiten Durchspielen nur noch weggedrückt werden.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (11. März 2012)

Vlogan schrieb:


> looool du meinst Activision macht Blizzard druck  ???Blizzard hat Activision aufgekauft vor ein paar Jahren......die drücken da garnix......


Knapp daneben.


----------



## cell81469 (11. März 2012)

Vlogan schrieb:


> looool du meinst Activision macht Blizzard druck  ???Blizzard hat Activision aufgekauft vor ein paar Jahren......die drücken da garnix......


 
Nene meine Variante war schon die richtige^^ Activision hat Blizzard aufgekauft nicht andersrum


----------



## HMCpretender (11. März 2012)

TheChicky schrieb:


> Tja von nichts kommt aber kein Hype... frag die Betatester


 
Es ist ja gerade das Wesen eines Hypes, dass nichts, oder zumindest nicht viel dahinter steckt.


----------



## DrProof (12. März 2012)

HMCpretender schrieb:


> Es ist ja gerade das Wesen eines Hypes, dass nichts, oder zumindest nicht viel dahinter steckt.


 
spiel wird den leuten gefallen.. Das sag ich als Betatester, aber es ist halt Diablo einfach.. Wer damals nix damit anfangen konnte, der wird auch mit Diablo 3 nix anfangen können.


----------



## Chris1q1q (12. März 2012)

mein eindruck von der beta ist der gleiche wie damals bei starcraft 2:

Das gleiche spiel mit neuer grafik und sinnvollen verbesserungen.
Nicht Mehr und auch nicht Weniger.


----------



## Alexey1978 (12. März 2012)

Man was herrscht hier denn wieder teilweise für ein Umgangston? Kann man auch noch sachlich bleiben? Wird Zeit für Real ID Foren wo man nur noch unter echtem Namen am besten noch mit Adresse für andere einsehbar posten kann. Dann würde es sicherlich etwas ruhiger werden. Viele machen ja nur Aufgrund der vermeintlichen Anonymität in Foren einen auf "dicke Hose". Schade das es immer wieder so zugeht hier.



john1231 schrieb:


> kann man das im LAN mit nur einer Version zocken? (wichtigster Kaufgrund für mich)


 
John Du besitzt ja scheinbar einen Internetzugang und kannst somit doch sicherlich auch über das Internet zocken. Wo ist also bitte das Problem, das Diablo 3 keinen LAN Modus hat? Mit einem durchschnittlichen Breitbandanschluß wird man sicherlich mehr als eine Person ins Battle.net und somit auch zum Koop-Zocken zusammen bekommen. Sprich man kann immer noch ein paar Leute zu sich in die Wohnung einladen, die Rechner alle über den Router mit dem Internet verbinden und schon kann man auch "lokal" zusammen zocken. Wobei dank Sprachkommunikations-Software wie Teamspeak oder Skype auch das zusammenspiel mit örtlich getrennten Personen durchaus Spaß machen kann. 

Trefft Euch einfach bei Demjenigen der die dickste Leitung hat. Ich vermute mal ein Spiel wie Diablo 3 wird pro Mbit an Bandbreite sicher 2-3 Spieler flüssig über das Internet zocken lassen. Will heißen bei einem 6 Mbit Anschluß könnten theoretisch 12-18 Personen zocken. Zugegeben ich habe nicht die gringste Ahnung wie viel Bandbreite ein Spieler nun tatsächlich in Anspruch nimmt aber mehr als nen halbes Mbit/Sekunde wird es sicherlich nicht sein. Da die meisten wohl nicht in ner riesen Lagerhalle wohnen wo Dutzende Personen samt PC Platz haben kann man also auch über das Internet eine "Diablo 3-Pseudo-Lanparty" feiern.


----------



## crazywulf (12. März 2012)

Blizzard schrieb auch, dass Sie Ihr vollstes Augenmerk nach Release auf diesen Patch richten werden und daher finde ich das jetzt nicht so schlimm, schließlich will man ja erstmal das Game durchheizen und solange das anständig läuft ist doch alles in Ordnung. Ich zocke die Beta ja schon Tag und Nacht und denke immernoch das D3 das Spiel 2012 wird. Wartezeit hin oder her, wer erstmal die Beta erlebt hat merkt, dass die Jungs sich da schon paar Gedanken gemacht haben.


----------



## angelan (12. März 2012)

Das ist aber auch nur ein Versprechen.
Es wäre nicht das erste Mal, dass sich dann solche Patches um Monate verschieben, weil man noch den Singleplayer patchen will.
Z.B. Crysis 2 hat es auch sehr lange gedauert, bis das angekündigte High Texture Patch kam, mehrere Monate.

Da ist mir hier Blizzard sehr ungenau.


----------



## Visccreal (13. März 2012)

Solange es nicht als DLC für 10€ nachgereicht wird...warte ich gerne darauf!


----------

